# My Tivo keeps crashing....



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

My tivo had an upgraded hard drive and when i moved to the new condo the tivo started up fine. I went to updated the channels and now when its gets all the way to the end. Like 99% done it restarts and i have to go through it all again.

I put the original hard drive it came with back in it and the tivo turns off before the start up screen comes up.... This makes no since.....

I have had this unit for about a year now and i bought it new..... My first thought it the upgraded HD has a scratch and when its gets to the end it restart but then why does the one that it came with and i used for about a month not even start up at all

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Read this thread carefully and completely: click here

Try the couple of *kick start techniques* that are mentioned.

If that doesn't get them started, remove the drives and run the manufacturer's diagnostic utilities to check if the drives are good.

If both drives check out good, it is possible that somehow, the images were corrupted and you may just need to re-image with Instant Cake. This may not be highly likely since neither drive boots, but still possible.

Also, check that flat, white tape like cable in the very front of the unit that runs from the chassis to the motherboard. Make sure that has not been accidentally disconnected. In fact, check all the connections, drives included, to make sure everything is secure.

Another possibility is a bad power supply.

If you have any paid subscription plan, besides lifetime, you can buy a new unit and transfer it over onto your subscription. I don't know if the sale is still on, but Big Lots has been selling new dual tuner units for $70.

Also, Amazon has the Dual Tuner for $99 that includes a free $100 Tivo Service Gift card. If you are on a month to month plan with no committment, that is also an option.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Which model of TiVo?
When the TiVo turns off with the original drive are you shure it is not just going into standby?

Im going to guess that when you upgraded the original drive you created a large swap partition using MFSTools. There is a problem creating swap partitions with values larger then 127 the partition is formated wrong and TiVo thinks it has a size of 0. If that is what you did you need to put the drive in a PC and run a program called tpip to fix the swap partition.

For future upgrades I suggest you use the MFSLive CD.


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

I swapped out the drive over a year ago with no troubles till now. But at least 2 times a week the tivo will freeze and the reset itself. I got the tivo to work but i cant stop the freeze/restart thing now


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

occraig said:


> I swapped out the drive over a year ago with no troubles till now. But at least 2 times a week the tivo will freeze and the reset itself. I got the tivo to work but i cant stop the freeze/restart thing now


- Suggest that you make a backup of the drive ASAP using the MFSLive CD

- Pull the drive and check it with the drives manufactures diagnostics or SpinRite.


----------

